# Miss Silvia running out of steam



## MattL22 (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks to a generous Christmas bonus, I pushed the boat out and treated myself to a Rancilio Silvia and Eureka Mignon Oro single dose grinder.

I spent a happy morning dialling in the grinder.

However, the biggest issue I have with the Silvia is the Steam runs out of steam after 20 seconds of trying to steam the milk...

I've tried priming the boiler on start up, leaving the unit for 15 minutes, hitting the steam button and waiting for 'go' then steaming... pulling the espresso shot afterwards.

I've tried priming the boiler, hitting the steam button and waiting for 'go' and then steaming... pulling the espresso shot afterwards.

Making the espresso shot first, then hitting the steam button and waiting for 'go' then steaming...

All options have the same outcome; not enough steam for long enough.

Am I missing something?

It's frustrating me as the missus is antsy after spending so much on a machine and thinks I e wasted money she could have spent on handbags or shoes or such like...


----------



## Mark D (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi Matt ... I think you need to pull the shot first. There are numerous post out there, try here:

https://www.home-barista.com/tips/rancilio-silvia-running-out-steam-t17059.html


----------



## MattL22 (Jan 3, 2022)

Mark D said:


> Hi Matt ... I think you need to pull the shot first. There are numerous post out there, try here:
> 
> https://www.home-barista.com/tips/rancilio-silvia-running-out-steam-t17059.html


 Hi Mark, thanks for that. Unfortunately pulling the shot first also yields the same results. Steam runs out too quickly. I've tried not opening the steam valve as far but it does not change the outcome. I've watched various videos on how best to pull shots/steam milk and tried those methods, as sort of outlined in my newbie terminology in the first post, but seem to be getting nowhere fast.

I also have the E V6 model so it auto shuts off after circa 30 minutes so no real stability seems to be formed.

I really want to love this machine but after a frustrating 20 days I'm ready to launch it through the window! It doesn't help that the fragrant one sneers at me as she hits the brew button on her Nespresso machine.


----------



## ETX1 (Apr 3, 2017)

I have an old Silvia which I have had for many years, am presuming they all still work the same way.

The way I steam is, I first pull the shot, turn steam boiler switch on and wait for may be 30 secs or so, turn on the steam knob to let the access water out and it becomes proper steam, I steam while the light is still on and I never run out of steam that way while the light is still on.

If you wait until the light goes off to steam the steam gets weaker and weaker until the boiler comes back on and rebuilds all over again.

I never pull a shot after I steam as it will kill the coffee as the machine is still far too hot.


----------



## MattL22 (Jan 3, 2022)

ETX1 said:


> I have an old Silvia which I have had for many years, am presuming they all still work the same way.
> 
> The way I steam is, I first pull the shot, turn steam boiler switch on and wait for may be 30 secs or so, turn on the steam knob to let the access water out and it becomes proper steam, I steam while the light is still on and I never run out of steam that way while the light is still on.
> 
> ...


 My bad, i did not qualify that i purge the steam and hot water, post milk steaming, to bring the temperature down before pulling the espresso shot.


----------

